# Cannabis Terpenes, The New Frontier



## Hackerman (Feb 26, 2015)

I was looking at my 3 week old seedlings and I noticed what looked like PM or something on the leaves. I got the 60x loop and I was surprised to see that the leaves on these young seedlings were covered with trichomes already. I mean, a lot of them.

I didn't think plants this young developed trics so I started doing some searching and reading and I soon found out that those are, indeed trichomes and I learned why they are there at such an early age.

Since I really don't get high from pot, the taste and flavor and etc are the most important things to me. So I started reading up on the interactive part that the terpenes play in the overall growth, harvest and curing of the plant. 

Some very interesting reading. It seems the terpenes work in a synergistic manner with the cannabanoids that are also in the trics (like THC). This can make the difference on how the THC is received by the receptors.

Interesting stuff. And, fairly new to me. I'll post a couple of the links that I found interesting and/or informative. Some of them are a little outdated as you'll see. Some will say they have found 120 terpenes in cannabis. Others will say over 200 and some (newer ones) will say over 300. And, after reading about 10 of them, they get pretty repetitive.

http://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/terpenes-the-flavors-of-cannabis-aromatherapy

http://www.hightimes.com/read/talking-terpenes

http://steephilllab.com/resources/cannabinoid-and-terpenoid-reference-guide/

http://terpenes.weebly.com/

http://www.medicaljane.com/2013/04/13/terpenes-terpenoids-what-are-they-what-do-they-do/

http://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/marijuana-terpenes-effects/

http://www.unitedpatientsgroup.com/...s-that-amplify-the-healing-power-of-cannabis/

http://www.growweedeasy.com/terpenes-terpenoids-cannabis

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3165946/

http://www.srigc.com/Terpene Method.pdf


----------



## Kraven (Feb 26, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I was looking at my 3 week old seedlings and I noticed what looked like PM or something on the leaves. I got the 60x loop and I was surprised to see that the leaves on these young seedlings were covered with trichomes already. I mean, a lot of them.
> 
> I didn't think plants this young developed trics so I started doing some searching and reading and I soon found out that those are, indeed trichomes and I learned why they are there at such an early age.
> 
> ...




great info, like the HT article.


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2015)

IMO isolating terpenes will be the next big thing. I have already seen terpene based perfumes


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 27, 2015)

Research on cannabis is an entirely new world. That last link really makes me want to buy a GC. I saw a couple really nice ones for only about $4k. LOL

Man, I wish I were a cash cropper in these days. I would have a lab that would make nih look like monkey ****. LOL

I presume we will start seeing terpene info on strains soon from seedbanks and vendors. As they discover the relationship between all the different terpenes and how they enhance the overall end effect from pot it will become more and more popular.

I am soooooo tempted to come out to a legal state and start cash cropping. All this new frontier that's coming available via cannabis is just too much opportunity for me to bare. And, with a little capital made from cashing, I could really build a fun groom. Nothing real big. Maybe a couple hundred thousand square feet to start. LOL I can see a beautiful, fully equipped lab, a perfectly controlled room for curing, breeding rooms and..... the most awesome smoking lounge in the entire USA (uh, er umm, strictly for testing, you know. LOL.) I'll have hundreds of vaporizers built into the walls so you can just come into the room and breath that sweet taste and smell of vaped herb. I love that taste. I would have to have a room where I would chain Frenchy Canolli and force him to spin hash out of skiff (just like Rumpelstiltskin). I'll kidnap Jorge and make him a love slave for all you girls here (who said they thought Jorge was cute?) LOL 

Skylights throughout utilizing a combination of natural light and synthetic...... ok c'mon, I need to stop now. LOL





Anyway, these reads really stimulate me. LOL I love... new.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 27, 2015)

Another thing I have noticed about these terpene reads is that they are explaining some of the "legends" that we have always questioned in growing.

For example, harvesting at what time of day. Well, now that we know the terpenes build up at night and are burned off during the day, then the old story about harvesting as soon as the lights go on suddenly has some merit and basis. An early morning harvest is going to have more terpenes than the same harvest made later that day. And, since the terpenes are very important (now) the old "legend" of harvesting early in the day, suddenly becomes fact. 

There is also reference in some studies about the extended dark period before harvest and that affect on terpenes.

So, finally, all these "stories" and "legends" that we have heard and either agreed with or disagreed with , will soon be, either be debunked or proved as fact.

What a great time for cannabis. I wish I was 26 again. LOL


----------



## zem (Feb 27, 2015)

interesting stuff. 
Hackerman how is it that you don't get high on pot? or is it only your ramped up tolerance?


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, I think my tolerance is just way out in orbit. I smoke a lot of pot and hash. And, have for many years. When I do my gig on Wednesdays, I'll smoke 15 to 20 joints of Critical Kush from 8PM until about 1AM or 2AM when we quit. And, that's after smoking hash all day. And, no one notices that I'm high. And, I play fine. Drinking is what really kills my playing. It's 1:30 AM now and I have been smoking all day and the only buzz I have is from my old friend in the brown bottle. LOL

I don't know if it's possible to destroy your CB receptors but it it is, I did it. LOL

I get a little buzz if I vape a couple bags from the Extreme Q. But, only first thing in the morning. The vape seems to have a slightly different effect on me. I did get a GREAT buzz from eating that 7 grams of hash last week. So, I guess it is possible for me to get high. It just takes a lot.

I must admit, I got a real rush from the gram of shatter I smoked recently. I did the entire blob in about 3 giant hits. After coughing for about 10 minutes I had a rush that was great. Visuals and all.

I don't know. Recently, I have been thinking about changing my grow room into a distillery. LOL Nahhhhh, I love smoking pot.


----------



## zem (Feb 27, 2015)

LOL Hackerman  reminds me of the days that i played, for 5 years, every friday, and within those years like 2 years on saturdays too, every time smoked up but had high tolerance too. if you can get yourself to the decision of quitting for 20 days, I guarantee you that you will be so ripped from a small joint and it will take quite some time to ramp up that tolerance again. even a 10 day break would do a lot. whenever i cut for more than 2 weeks, and smoked after that, it felt like the first days of smoking, eyes sooo red, and all that nice trip that i got LOL


----------

